# a/d/s input DIN connection... where to get one?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked up a nice a/d/s PQ8 but it didn't include the DIN cable (do they ever?)

Looking online all I can really find is this: Vintage A D s Ads Powerplate Amplifier 8 Pin DIN to 6 RCA Adapter AC202 New | eBay

Now, I'm all about originality and OEM parts... but over $50 for a damn adapter cable? 

Also, this is a 4-channel amp... don't need 3 sets of inputs.

So, what other options (if any) are there? I could probably just _make_ one if it came to it I guess!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just made one of those for a customer about 2 weeks ago.If you have to buy all the pieces it might be better to just buy the one on Ebay.I had all the stuff here so it wasn't too bad.I had to repair the amp so I had to make the plug just to trouble shoot it.I included the plug with the price of the repair.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Care to make another?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont remember the pin configuration.I used the amp to find out which pins were for which channel.
I remember there were wires that went from the DIN plug to the bridge/stereo switches for each pair of channels.

Now that think about it the one I did was a 6 channel amp.


----------

